# smallest and biggest bottle



## VTdigger (Aug 8, 2011)

I was looking at Wheelah23's thread in before 1900 the Gilbert Phila bottle that was 1 and 3/4" tall that's tiny!  But, it got me wondering are there any bottles that are smaller?  The smallest I've found is just under 2 inches. 
 What about the biggest bottle you know of?  I saw a huge water cooler sized bottle at my local antique store no idea on the actual size, as I didn't buy it just looked at it.  ( I might buy it someday if it's still there.)  Whats the smallest and biggest bottles out there?


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

my grandfathers got a small blue bottle(i think abm)it  cant be over an inch and a half tall[]


----------



## kwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's what I have to contribute. Presumably this is a pill vial of some sort about 2" tall and less than 1/4" wide...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at my small one


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> Here's what I have to contribute. Presumably this is a pill vial of some sort about 2" tall and less than 1/4" wide...


 
 I've found a lot of those... If I actually notice one in the dirt, they get smashed! It's so satisfying to just... crush them! []

 Here's my smallest bottle... It's about 1 and 3/4" tall...


----------



## rockbot (Aug 10, 2011)

Smallest flask know to man![]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is my biggest bottle.  The picture is bad but it reads: Brooklandwood Spring Water Registered Brooklandville, MD.  I believe it holds 5 gallons.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 10, 2011)

For this thread;  If I remember correctly the biggest bottle that has been made was an 80 gallon one pictured in one of my bottle collecting books.  My smallest one is a clear glass with a penny in it.  I think it was made with the lamp glass process (glass tubing over a gas torch) - It is an inch tall and maybe 3/4" dia with a small neck.  Not really a blown bottle, although I have several little ones.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2011)

This has to be the smallest bottle I have ever encountered, as you can see it is barely 1/4 inch long.. I can't imagine the purpose of such a thing! []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This has to be the smallest bottle I have ever encountered, as you can see it is barely 1/4 inch long.. I can't imagine the purpose of such a thing! []


 
 There was only one of those bottles made, and it held only one pill... The pill cured cancer... If only you had the original contents! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah too bad.. it's probably coincidence but at this size, my charisma fits neatly inside it..


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2011)

Charlie I sent you a fairly small bottle in amber I think, with stopper, how small was that?
       Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that was pretty small too, but still much bigger than this one.. in the amber one (thanks Jim!) ..I keep my ambition..


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow that other bottle is tiny, makes the amber look huge[8D]


----------



## LC (Aug 11, 2011)

My smallest embossed bottle except for an unembossed screw top cobalt Vicks bottle with original cap that stands about one and three quarter inches tall .


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd add my 2c worth !  Biggest & smallest together -


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 11, 2011)

The smalls : from left - Kays coaguline (the names they came up with for glue!), an ink pot from a travelling ink ,bottle for indelible marking ink and a miniature from my wife's dolls' house collection !  to give some scale, the ink is just under1"


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 11, 2011)

And here's the little miniature. Bought at a dolls' miniatures shop in London - & they cost more than the darn original! []


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 11, 2011)

Here it is next to a match head to give some comparison. (sorry bottle is blurred)


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> My smallest embossed bottle except for an unembossedÂ screw top cobalt Vicks bottle with original capÂ that stands about one and three quarter inches tall .


 
 My Sozodent is 2-1/2". It must have been for people with REALLY bad teeth and breath.


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 13, 2011)

Couple of my mini minis.
 The ltl btl in front of lamp is one of the bulbs,  2 little soda syphons(?), "toby' mug, blown druggist-next pic


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 13, 2011)

druggist. lots of embossing in a 1 3/4" - bottle is 2 1/2"


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 13, 2011)

better(?) mini pic


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyber that 1877 penny in (au) is a 3 grand coin.


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 14, 2011)

2 and one 16th inches


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2011)

This little bottle is one inch tall and has a ground lip, no seams.
 I dug it up at a dugout last summer.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  LtlBtl
> 
> better(?) mini pic


 
 Makes you wonder what they would even use these for. So neat!


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> Here's what I have to contribute. Presumably this is a pill vial of some sort about 2" tall and less than 1/4" wide...


 I believe this is part of the plunger of an old syringe.  I've been on a couple of privy digs with a friend and we dug many of these.  He told me that'w what they were.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 17, 2011)

My smallest and biggest.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I got another tiny one yesterday. A little bit taller than the Gilbert.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> My smallest and biggest.


 
 I'm gonna go cry now!! That thing is just beautiful. I'm gonna own me a true monster demi someday. I'm just waiting to find the right one. Swiz


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Aug 24, 2011)

My smallest and most rare medicine bottle stands 1-7/8" tall. and cobalt blue. It is embossed Dr.W.Robinson's Cacterine from Waco, Texas.


----------

